
Entrepreneurship Flowers Far Away from Silicon Valley - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2012/07/17/entrepreneurship-flowers-far-away-from-silicon-valley/
======
mindcrime
There's just a _little_ bit of entrepreneurship going on in North Carolina as
well.[1][2][3]

Despite the (mostly invalid, out-of-date, and or plain wrong) stereotypes
about the South, the RTP area is becoming quite a little hotbed of
entrepreneurial activity. With 3 significant research universities (UNC-CH,
NCSU, Duke) located within a few miles of each other, and a workforce
augmented by people who moved here to work for IBM, Cisco, EMC,
GlaxoSmithKline, etc., etc., there is some serious talent available here.

Historically, what was missing here was the "entrepreneurial culture" and
convenient access to seed stage capital. The first of those two factors has
been changing rapidly in the past couple of years, and the second - while
still a problem - has been somewhat mitigated by the emergence of Triangle
Startup Factory[4] and at least one new angel group in the area. And David and
Jason from Southern Capitol Ventures are always working to help entrepreneurs
in this area in connecting with other investors, including ones from outside
of NC. They're doing a seed stage funding related event[5] at the end of this
month, for example.

So, yeah, definitely add NC to the list of "not silicon valley" places where
entrepreneurship is blooming.

[1]:
[http://www.downtowndurhamstartups.com/content/startup+direct...](http://www.downtowndurhamstartups.com/content/startup+directory/8880)

[2]: <http://www.triangltechtalk.com>

[3]:
[http://wraltechwire.com/business/tech_wire/opinion/blogpost/...](http://wraltechwire.com/business/tech_wire/opinion/blogpost/11300999/)

[4]: <http://www.trianglestartupfactory.com>

[5]: <http://eseriesjuly.eventbrite.com/>

